# Sherman Tank-40g Breeder Conversion Build



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Went up to the show for Black Jungle 20th BD Bash (which was great by the way) and Chris Sherman who is a friend, had a stand set up featuring his tanks. He had alot of nice tanks on display with ideas about directions you can go with his tanks and builds as he will build tank specific to whatever your needs are. 

Off to the side, were 2- 40 gal breeder tanks he had done conversions on. Using the infamous Sherman venting system, and those amazing sliding doors. I really looked over at these and have to say fell in love with this tank. I called Chris and asked him to do some additional designs to my tank.. I wanted the tank drilled so that I could drain it (most important) and I needed a hole for the fan wire. I also wanted him to do a European Style Glass false bottom at an angle to drain. This is what he came up with... 

The origianl tank as displayed:






This is the tank with the false bottom and the holes drilled for both drainage and fan. Note we had to drill for the fan above the drainage hole because we were suspicious of the top being tempered and didn't want to risk it, and the fan cord is long enough. I also taped up the tank to put silicone on the glass.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I have done a little work on the tank. I have siliconed the side and back window panels, with black silicone.. I usually do 2 layers. This is the tank with the first layer, but I am not stressing since I am going to keep this build nice and clean.. I am going to Use Eco Panels on the sides and back, and feature gorgeous wood and bromiliads. I want to cover the back wall with marcgravia, Oak leaf Ficus, some clusters of peperomia and smaller broms, and keep the bottom mainly for microfauna and leaves. 

Here is a picture with a light first layer of Black Silicone:





I also bought a double fan Unit on Ebay nicely housed with nice legs to attach it to the top of the tank. I took some Plastic Screening and siliconed it to the fan to prevent any loss of limb or injury..


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I added the second coat of Black Silicone and then cut the pieces of Eco to dry fit to the tank...I don't want to attach them yet as I want to cut out sections to attach my featured Branches. 

Branches:





I also have several more branches, so I am not decided yet exactly how I want things, so I am trying to get a feel for the space, and how things will grow. I want to leave alot of real estate available for the frogs, and give them plenty of places to deposit tads. I also have a really nice piece of cork bark flat which I may use to make a couple of ledges..

Tank Dry fitted with Eco- Note I like it like this too.. Something about the simplicity is very attractive.. 3 custers of multiple broms and your in business..


----------



## tbhf (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking good so far, can't wait for some more updates.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I've gotten to do some more work on the tank finally.. It really took a long time for some reason for the Branches to arrive but worth the wait. I think They look fantastic.. 

I also ordered a nice package of Broms froms Michael as I wanted this tank to be a brom heavy tank. He really sent some nice broms..

I also decided that I liked the clean look of the Eco panels and wanted to work with it, so I glued them in place and made a couple of adjustments, fooled around with the position of the branches annd then set everything in place...



Was looking at various ideas and other branches I had, keeping in mind that the Bromiliads are the main attraction. This was a Ghostwood branch I had laying around.





Well this is what I winded up with after the branches I ordered came:


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally got comfortable with the branches and started placing the broms.. I want groupings and clusters. I tried some different positions and finally came up with this.. These are all all gorgeous Water holding broms.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey do you have a link to where I can buy those conversion kits? I saw a link to the door locks but it just disappeared. Thanks


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Darmon said:


> Hey do you have a link to where I can buy those conversion kits? I saw a link to the door locks but it just disappeared. Thanks


I bought this tank already Converted by Chris Sherman, Sherman tanks.. There are several people who do offer conversions but this one is his.. You can find him on Facebook or here on the board.. Chis is innovative and I love his tanks..


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Well got to do some more work on the tank today with all the bad weather. I rubbed Folious Moss mix into the Eco Panels, and into all the the nooks in the branches. 

I pinned on 8 pieces of Marcgravia, a couple of pieces of Oak leaf ficus, A borneo ficus, and a few other odds and ends from my other vivs, I wanted to keep this build simple. Broms and Marcgravia with some moss. The tank has a nice flow, and I seeded it nice and heavy with springs and issos. As these things are never really finished here is where I am at right now.. I figured I would let the tank cycle, and see what else I can think to do to it...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Man, this viv is amazing! But I think you need a lot of light for neoregelias at the bottom right.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks really great John....Well done bro


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous tank, I want to do a similar design in a vert. What are you planning on keeping in there?


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I had ordered 20 broms for this build knowing I was going to use at least half for this build and then use the rest to switch out broms in other vivs, and also have a few leftover for a 20g tank.
This were some of the nicest broms I have seen, and beleive it or not, these were the leftovers.. It was hard to choose broms as they were all beautiful and I can't say I saw even one that was not great. These were Growers Choice from Michael.


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

InvertaHerp said:


> Gorgeous tank, I want to do a similar design in a vert. What are you planning on keeping in there?


Not sure yet, although I do have a good collection and always have a need for a extra tank.. This tank has been on my mind for awhile as I wanted to build a brom heavy tank, and also use the eco panels on the backround. This tank is also a first as I am not using soil in a traditional sense. Thanks for your interest, and would love to see your build...!!!!


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Sirjohn said:


> Not sure yet, although I do have a good collection and always have a need for a extra tank.. This tank has been on my mind for awhile as I wanted to build a brom heavy tank, and also use the eco panels on the backround. This tank is also a first as I am not using soil in a traditional sense. Thanks for your interest, and would love to see your build...!!!!


No problem! I have a 10 gal but I think I'll go a bit bigger, especially if I decide on pumilio vs thumbnails (ranitomeya)


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Been a few weeks and I tweaked a few things, shifted others, added some cuttings etc... Love this tank.. Looks like its going to grow in beautifully! Chris Sherman did a nice job on this conversion as I am able to drain this tank in seconds, which also means I can soak this tank without anything sitting in water. I went with alot of broms because this tank will see dry times and cycles so I had Chris build it accordingly.
This is the tank today... I will post more pics in a couple of months..
Enjoy!!


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

I wanted to post updated pictures of this tank... It has really grown in nicely and has become one of my favorites..


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous tank!


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great John!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

John,
That tank looks better than ever. Nice work.
What are you using to light that thing?
And did you ever add any four legged inhabitants?
Chris Sherman
Sherman Tanks.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning tank John

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

